# What did our ancestors do?



## terry77 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi everyone

Like everyone on here I've had endless blood samples taken, scans of all my vital organs and a colonoscopy. Guess what nothing showed up and was diagnosed as IBS. Go home and live with it was the instruction from the doctors.

I've done some extensive research why our gut becomes so inflamed, obviously this comes down to food, stress and no doubt other factors.

We need animal fat, period! don't let the scientists and doctors fool you into believing animal fats and cholesterol are't good for us, it's absolute bollocks. look at the GAPS diet and make your own mind up.

Fermented foods are far more nutritious than any pill you can buy, this is what our ancestors did to preserve summer vegetable which create an abundance of probiotics.

About me - just one week ago after years of pain and loose stools can tell you that a bone broth of either chicken, fish or any bone for the matter can help. I had the first solid stool today after just 5 days of chicken bone broth - full of fat!

I'll keep you up to date with my progress but have to say i finally have hope.


----------

